# Cuff Attachment for Slingshot Bands



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done ! Very good tutorial .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Well done ! Very good tutorial .


Thanks very much!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great 

What am I going to use my newly made band jig for? I guess I could try stretching socks for my kids when they outgrow them?

Just out of curiosity, is the eBay 1745 amber color tubing equivalent in quality to the black Dankung stuff?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video, very informative. Your video couldn't have come at a better time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!!!! This will help my Godson and I immensely. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't think my first message went through. My wife says I'm too impatient


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great and simple but functionally


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> Great
> 
> What am I going to use my newly made band jig for? I guess I could try stretching socks for my kids when they outgrow them?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is the eBay 1745 amber color tubing equivalent in quality to the black Dankung stuff?


Well don't get rid of it before trying the cuffs!  You might still want to tie up bands at some point. As for the amber 1745 I haven't tried it personally so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah! A face to go with the name!

I'm a proponent of cuffs myself. It's the method I've always preferred. It was interesting to see your technique. 
Another good thing about cuffs is the ability to roll them onto the pouch when the band starts to tear. Shorten the bands past the tear, roll them back into place, and keep shooting!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial, you make it look easy!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Gracias


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I tried this and it works well. I used it on a set of double bands too and it worked well. Thanks for sharing the information


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Tendele said:


> I tried this and it works well. I used it on a set of double bands too and it worked well. Thanks for sharing the information


Excellent! Glad it helped!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Great video.

Does anyone know if there is a more specialized pliars that might be better for doing this?

I have no problem doing it this way. But I might as well use the best one possible.I use a pair meant for putting rubber rings on. But I'm sure there is better than that.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't search further; it's simple and quick enough as it is. I don't need more than a few minutes to cuff up another pouch/band set and never again did anything else (like constrictor knot and other complicated stuff) from the moment on I've seen this excellent tutorial from SamuraiS the very first time. I do it with different tubes and it works well with almost anyone - just varying the length of the cuff from 2mm to 5mm acording to the diameter of the tube and the thickness of the bands. Best method ever.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah I was using whipping knots as they tend to cut less than the constrictor.

But I definitely prefer this on what it works well with.

I'm doing just fine with a pair of ring pulling pliers I sanded down some. I need it to be just a little bit wider to be perfect for me though. I tend to obsess about these things and I'll probably have my machinist good friend make me something.


----------

